# Verpixelte Kanten beim Vektorisieren



## Gladiator6 (4. Juni 2005)

Hi

Ich habe ein Logo in der grösse 300x300 px. Es besteht nur aus 2 Farben und ist an und für sich sehr einfach zu vektorisieren.

Trotzdem klappt das irgend wie nicht.

Meine Vorgehensweise:

Zuerst habe ich das Logo in PS importiert und anschliessend bis auf ca. 1000% vergrössert. Dann habe ich das Pfadwerkzeug gebraucht, und für Kreise das Kreiswerkzeug mit der Einstellung "Pfad".

Ich habe dann eine Auswahl erstellt, diese kopiert und ein neues PSD File erstellt, 50x50 cm, und die Auswahl eingefügt. Dann habe ich die Auswahl vergrössert.

Eigentlich sollte die Auswahl dann als Vektorgrafik beliebig vergrösserbar sein?

Leider sind die Ränder total unscharf, verpixelt.

Was mache ich falsch bzw. was muss ich anders machen, damit das funktioniert?


----------



## Hercules (5. Juni 2005)

Bei der Auswahl liegt der Fehler!
Du must den Pfad anklicken und dann eine volltonfarbebene erstellen. dann kannst du die Datei auf die gewünschte Größe hochrechnen.


----------



## Gladiator6 (5. Juni 2005)

Die Kanten werden aber leider trotzdem unscharf.

Muss ich irgend wie die Grafik, die ich nachbaue, fixieren? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, je "verpixelter" das Originalbild, desto schlechter ist dann auch das Ergebnis.

Ich habe mal ein Logo mit Pfad und dann Auswahl nachgebaut, das ich in einer grösse von 1024x768 Pixel hatte. Probleme hatte ich keine.

Nun ist halt das Logo, welches ich nachbauen möchte, nur 300x300 Pixel gross. Irgend wie funktioniert es nun nicht mehr!

EDIT:

Nach dem Nachbauen des Logos waren die Kanten immer noch unscharf, aber wesentlich schärfer als vorher. Ich habe dann das Logo vergrössert auf 50x50 cm, und dann nochmals nachgebaut, dies aber ohne das Bild auf 1000% zu vergrössern. Nach dem 2. Nachbauen ist nun das Logo so wie es sein sollte, nämlich mit scharfen Kanten.

Das sollte aber sicherlich in einem Schritt möglich sein?


----------



## Duddle (5. Juni 2005)

Hmmm, irgendwo scheinst du falsch abzubiegen.
Vom Prinzip her musst du nur folgendes machen:

Dein Bild importieren, es mit Pfaden nachzeichnen. Dann hast du eine oder mehrere Ebenen mit Volltonfarbe und Vektormaske, die Bildebene kannst du löschen. Jetzt nur noch über Image Size das Ganze hochrechnen und du hast dennoch scharfe Konturen.

Duddle


----------



## Gladiator6 (5. Juni 2005)

Ich suche mal ein geeignetes Logo, und werde das mal so machen, hochrechnen und hier posten.

So, habe ein 300x300 px grosses JPG File mit Schriftzug erstellt, das sollte ja eigentlich reichen.

EDIT:

Also, habe nun den Schriftzug nachgezeichnet, und zwar mit Volltonebenen.

Habe dann das Bild vergrössert. Und hier ist das Ergebnis:

Nach einem 2. Nachzeichnen kommt das raus:


----------



## Ellie (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gladiatior,

ein in PShop mit Pfaden bearbeitetes Bild muß meistens, wenn es später vergrößert wird, nochmals nachbearbeitet werden.

Vektorisiere ich ein Bild, dann entstehen immer irgendo Knicke und Kanten, die ich z.B. in Corel Draw (oder einem anderen Vektorprogramm) händisch nachbearbeiten muß. Dazu braucht man ein wenig Übung und Wissen über die unterschiedlichen Knoten (gibt es da Linien, Bezier, Glättung, Symmetrie etc.), damit das Ergebnis wirklich gut (glatt) skalierbar wird.

Sicherlich geht das begrenzt auch mit Pfadwerkzeugen in PShop (ich bnutze das dort aber nie), da kannst Du die Kurven und Knotenpunkte ja auch manuell nachbearbeiten.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Gladiator6 (5. Juni 2005)

Was ist denn dazu geeignet? Adobe Illustrator?

Gibt es irgend welche Tutorials, wie man am besten etwas vektorisiert?

Ich meine jetzt einfachere Grafiken, die aus einzelnen Farben bestehen. Keine Farbverläufe und solche Sachen.

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja kurz erklären, mit welchen Werkzeugen (PS, Illustrator oder Freehand) ich zb. die untenstehende Grafik vektorisieren könnte!


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juni 2005)

Also das ist ja ein Beispiel welches man meiner Meinung nach problemlos mit dem Pfadwerkzeug in PS nachzeichnen kann da dort keine Rundungen verwendet werden.

Alex


----------



## Gladiator6 (5. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand erklären, wie man es im Illustrator machen würde!


----------



## Ellie (5. Juni 2005)

Moin,

ich habe einen Link gefunden:

http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=1&mode=&order=0

und noch einen:

http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html

und noch etwas:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1058429#post1058429

das Prinzip ist bei allen Vektorprogrammen fast identisch.

Du malst Fläche für Fläche die Umrisse nach, so ein Umriss hat Knotenpunkte die man, je nach Typus, hin und herziehen kann bis die Linien so ausschauen, wie Du sie gerne haben möchtest. Jedes Programm ist von der Bedienung etwas anders, dazu gibt es dann die Online-Hilfe, wo man leicht nachsehen kann.

Ein Tutorial würde auch wenig nutzen, denn jedes Bild erfordert eine etwas andere Herangehensweise. Ausprobieren und Zeit investieren. Bei Photoshop ebenfalls mit F1 zu dem Thema Pfadwerkzeug nachschlagen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Ellie (5. Juni 2005)

Und noch ein Link,

hier wird das ziemlich gut erklärt:

http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/01.php

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Gladiator6 (5. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank!

Also braucht man zum vektorisieren nur das Pfadtool?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ein Grafik Tablett zu kaufen. Lohnt sich da der Kauf (nicht nur zum vektorisieren), oder ist eher abzuraten?

Hab etwas weiteres realisiert. Wie findet ihr das:


----------



## BSE Royal (6. Juni 2005)

Zur Arbeit mit dem Pfadwerkzeug brauchst du kein grafiktablett, das geht mit der Maus genaus gut. Ich persönlich verwende mein Tablett im Vektorbereich eigentlich so gut wie garnicht. Dank des Pfadwerkzeugs lassen sich Konturen und komplexe Formen viel präziser nachzeichnen als Freihand.

Ist aber wohl auch Übungs- und Einstellungssache.

lg, der BSE!


----------

